# Rinse less Wash Towels.



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

What's the best towels to use with products such as Ech2o?

What are you using?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

No contest, rag company pluffles.

16x16 here

https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/16-x-16-platinum-pluffle-hybrid-weave-microfiber-towel/

16x23

https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/16-x-23-platinum-pluffle-hybrid-weave-microfiber-towel/

If the car was just lightly dusty then a dry me a river is also a good choice.

https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/20-x-...premium-korean-microfiber-waffle-weave-towel/


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tim662 said:


> No contest, rag company pluffles.
> 
> 16x16 here
> 
> ...


Have been interested in trying the pluffle since seeing one on a YouTube video a while back. Have you used them for drying and buffing off products? If so what are they like?


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

I just use mine for drying after using ONR. They're great at it, plenty of absorption and feel nice and slick on the surface. No signs of any marring or swirling. I've got the 16x16 and will probably order the 16x23 at some point just so the towel is a bit bigger when folded into fours.


----------

